# Finish over aluminum?



## DurocShark (Jul 2, 2009)

What's been successful for those of you who've made solid or mostly aluminum pens? 

So far I'm looking at lacquer and CA. I bet that clear powdercoat would be great, but that's out of my capabilities at the moment, plus there will be some non metallic inlays I'd be concerned with. 

I worry about the adhesion of CA over polished aluminum too.

Thoughts?


----------



## JohnU (Jul 2, 2009)

I would think a spray lacquer would work.  Ive used it over aluminum seg pens.


----------



## DozerMite (Jul 2, 2009)

Zoopseal works great. It's a bit expensive for only a few pens though.


----------



## VisExp (Jul 2, 2009)

Don, I haven't made any solid or mostly aluminum pens, but I've used both CA and lacquer over aluminum segmented pens.


----------



## wholesaleneon (Jul 3, 2009)

I just made an all aluminum pen, and its raw baby, no finish. It *IS* a work pen, so it wasnt meant to be a show piece. 

My pen also had a brushed finished on it. 

I reccommend getting it clear anodized if you are going raw, or with brushed look and want a super durable finish. If you are going to put a high polish on it, dont put anything on it. 

Most chemicals, paints, and finishes wont stick to aluminum without some sort of etching primer, so I would stay away from those. I only say this because I cut, weld, polish and paint aluminum on a regular basis. Im pretty familiair with it.


----------



## ldb2000 (Jul 3, 2009)

I make several styles of Aluminum pens and leave them uncoated . Lacquer and CA won't stick very well to polished aluminum and will peel off rather quickly . Powder coat will last the longest but even it will eventually chip and peel .
I give my customers a small bottle of metal polish and explain that the pen must be polished when it starts to look dull . It's part of normal maintenance just like waxing their car .


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Jul 4, 2009)

ldb2000 said:


> I make several styles of Aluminum pens and leave them uncoated . Lacquer and CA won't stick very well to polished aluminum and will peel off rather quickly . Powder coat will last the longest but even it will eventually chip and peel .
> I give my customers a small bottle of metal polish and explain that the pen must be polished when it starts to look dull . It's part of normal maintenance just like waxing their car .



What Butch said!   I have used Imron in the past but I wouldn't recommend it unless you have a fresh air respirator because of the isocyanates in it. For a high polished uncoated finish I use 3M extra cut to polish the aluminum, turns out real nice.


----------

